# Another L130 question/request



## prajla (Feb 13, 2015)

Does anyone have or a link to the wiring diagram and schematic to a L130? I find l120's and l110's but not l130. The color codes are not the same. Also for testing purposes how do you disable the seat switch? Just unplug it or do you need to jump it? My problem is the wiring had gotten pulled lose going to pto, tore out. I rebuilt the harness. Now when you pull the pto control the clutch engages but ignition shuts off. Thanks for help


----------



## prajla (Feb 13, 2015)

Surely someone knows how to disable the seat switch and has a wiring schematic.


----------



## skunkhome (Nov 30, 2008)

Sorry nothing on the wiring diagram here. Was using a Sabre once that would cut out when it hit bumps with any riders under 120 lbs. Tried unplugging and also jumping the circuit and neither of those methods worked so apparently the switch was more than just a normal open or normal closed switch. Does this help http://www.akitarescueoftulsa.com/jd-l130-wiring-diagram/


----------



## prajla (Feb 13, 2015)

Thanks skunkhome. Was begining to think I had BO or something that to one would answer. Runs good,but pull the pto switch and it shuts ignition off. Pto does energize and locks.


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

A detailed wiring diagram is hard to come by,since JD has "proprietary license",on them. In other words,you can get them,''''if you buy them from JD.
I've been trying to get one for my LX266,but I don't want to pay their prices.


----------



## prajla (Feb 13, 2015)

I have done search on gougle images and found pictures of all kinds of John Deere wiring but no l130. There is l110, l120 and bigger but no L130. That darn seat switch has be baffled.


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

The one for the L 120 should be the same.


----------



## prajla (Feb 13, 2015)

jhngardner367. That is what I thought,but the color code on wires are different. Do you have any thoughts on eat switch? Previous owner had completly removed switch,so all that is there is the pigtail plug.


----------



## skunkhome (Nov 30, 2008)

prajla said:


> jhngardner367. That is what I thought,but the color code on wires are different. Do you have any thoughts on eat switch? Previous owner had completly removed switch,so all that is there is the pigtail plug.


Are you then saying that the tractor starts and runs without the switch but shuts down when you power up the PTO? If that is the case then the switch is a normally closed (no one in seat) FOR engine run and apparently operates directly to ground out ignition when seat is un-occupied. On some models the switch is normally open and others are dual action closing one circuit when seat is occupied and closing another when un-occupied. How many leads go into the pigtail plug?


----------



## prajla (Feb 13, 2015)

Ok. Here is how it starts right now. Remeber no seat switch. By the way the plug to seat switch is a 4 pin plug. It has a white wire to fist pin, a black with white strip to next pin, next pin has a black jumper that goes to 4 pin. 4th pin has the jumper and a black wire, So a total of 3 wires going back to main harness, Now to start it, I push brake petal and turn key, starts right up. I can walk around it or ride it. It runs great. If I pull pto switch, the pro engages but engine diesl


----------



## skunkhome (Nov 30, 2008)

Oh gee! That looks like one of those switches that opens one circuit while it closes another when you sit in it. Probably involves a module that intuprets the input. You probably can't operate the tractor properly without the seat switch.


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

Ok ,gotya.
The white wire should be the PTO negative(ground) wire.
The black/white tracer should be the ignition kill lead.,and the black wire should be a ground.
When you sit in the seat,it BREAKS the contact to the ignition ground,so it starts/runs.At the same time,it MAKES a ground for the pto,so it will operate.
It is set up this way,so that ,if you fall off,or leave the seat ,it stops the PTO,and kills the engine. Try disconnecting the loop of black wire,and try it.


----------



## prajla (Feb 13, 2015)

Thanks
I'll try that and see. I was in Home Depot today and of course I had to look under the seat of all there mowers. The Ariens, and another brand they had, had the type setup.


----------

